# Trend Varijig vs Festool's MFS vs... ? Looking for a quick, reusable router template



## sevenboardfeet (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I came across this the other day:

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/US/product/U*VARIJIG/3/28/varijigsystemadjustable_frame.html

And it looked like a fairly similar idea to Festool's MFS router templates.

A little background:

I frequently make router templates out of plywood using pocket hole joinery, only to either toss them or re-make them into a different size for the next task. I'd love something precise, reusable, and rapidly deployable. I am not a festool user, nor do I plan to be-as I'm well invested in other brands of tools.

If anyone has any recommendations on the varijig product, or another similar setup-or could educate me on a better way, I'd appreciate it.

I do own the dewalt track saw and router series-it works well for dadoes, but for square plunge applications-I'm dying for a solution.


----------



## hong (Feb 26, 2012)

I just bought one the other day from Sears online ,they are having clearance on those right now for $35 ,I think .Haven't try it out yet ,forgot about it until I saw this post .


----------

